# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Οι κουτσουλιές μας έσωσαν!!!!

## geog87

θα ξεκινησω με ενα τεραστιο *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* στον Δημητρη Jk21 και σε κατ'επεκταση σε ολο το φορουμ γιατι χωρις τις γνωσεις και τη βοηθεια του Δημητρη το κοκκατιλακι μου σημερα ισως να μη ζουσε!!! τα πραγματα ξεκινησαν την προηγουμενη δευτερα!!!το Σ/Κ ελειπα απο το σπιτι και τη δευτερα το πρωι αντικριζω αυτες τις κουτσουλιες...


η προτροπη του Δημητρη ηταν μια λευκο χαρτι εχουμε προβλημα....





το αιμα στις κουτσουλιες ειναι εμφανη!!!τις μερες που ελειπα ο πατερας μου βρηκε μια πολυκαιρισμενη τροφη πανω απο χρονο που ειχα ξεχασει να πεταξω και εδωσε απο αυτην...δευτερη πιθανοτητα οχι καλα πλυμενο σπανακι που εδωσα...και η τριτη το τσιγκινο μπολ που επινε νερο!!!ειχα στο σπιτι αντιβιοση αβιομισιν που χορηγησα αμεσα και αμεσα εδωσα και ανθρακα να απορροφυση το ''δηλητηριο'' απο το στομαχι...την επομενη μερα συναντηθηκα με τον Δημητρη και μου εδωσε μια αλλη αντιβιοση πολυ καλυτερη,cosumix plus, η δοση 0,3γρ. σε 100 ml νερου για μια βδομαδα...

μερα με τη μερα η βελτιωση ηταν εμφανης...
2η μερα


3η μερα

 το χρωμα προφανως και δειχνει ακομα προβλημα αλλα εχουμε ξεφθγει τον κινδυνο

4η μερα


5η μερα


6η μερα



τελος θεραπειας και αφου πλεον στη διατροφη μπηκε ξανα η αυγοτροφη και τα χορτα...


καθημερινη προσοχη στις κουτσουλιες!!!σωζουν ζωες!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Τελος καλο ΟΛΑ καλα... εχε βεβαια το νου σου και δωσε ενα πολυβιταμινουχο γιατι το πουλακι εχει χαμηλο  ανοσοποιητικό συστημα τωρα!!!!

Οταν δινεις αντιβιωση αφαιρεις το σουπιοκοκκαλο!

Ευχομαι ολα καλα!!!!!!

----------


## geog87

> Τελος καλο ΟΛΑ καλα... εχε βεβαια το νου σου και δωσε ενα πολυβιταμινουχο γιατι το πουλακι εχει χαμηλο  ανοσοποιητικό συστημα τωρα!!!!
> 
> Οταν δινεις αντιβιωση αφαιρεις το σουπιοκοκκαλο!
> 
> Ευχομαι ολα καλα!!!!!!


Σ'ευχαριστω Δημητρη για την πληροφορια!!θα μεριμνησω αμεσα!!!πολυβιταμινουχο για καμια βδομαδα???

----------


## Lucky Witch

Μπράβο και σε σένα και στον Δημήτρη jk που όλοι ξέρουμε ότι βοηθάει απίστευτα όσα μέλη έχουν θέμα ασθενειών.
Και επίσης,απαιτώ φωτογραφικό υλικό από τα κοκατιλ σου

----------


## geog87

> Μπράβο και σε σένα και στον Δημήτρη jk που όλοι ξέρουμε ότι βοηθάει απίστευτα όσα μέλη έχουν θέμα ασθενειών.
> Και επίσης,απαιτώ φωτογραφικό υλικό από τα κοκατιλ σου



οριστε ο ''αγγλος ασθενης'' η αγαπημενη μου Λιλλη!!! 16 μηνων ειναι το κοριτσακι μου!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αν μπορεις παρε το ultra levure απο φαρμακειο και ανοιξε μια καψουλα σε 500 μλ νερου.... Ειναι οτι πρεπει για μετα την αντιβιωση αλλα και γενικα ειναι καλο!!
Το σουπιοκοκκαλο απορροφα καποιες ουσιες απο καποιες αντιβιωσεις... δεν ισχυει για ολες αλλα δεν χανουμε τιποτα να βγαζουμε το σουπιοκοκκαλο για λιγες μερες!!!

Για τον Jk δεν λεω τιποτα.... εχει σωσει και δικα μου πουλια καισε πολλα αλλα παιδια, απλα χαμογελαω και καμαρωνω που ειναι φιλος μου!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Κούκλα η Λίλη.

----------


## geog87

Δημητρη εχω αυτη https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/i...k54PE8AS6OhxYQ
κανει στη περιπτωση μου???

----------


## mitsman

Κανει.... οποιοδηποτε πολυβιταμινουχο κανει.... απλα αυτο που σου λεω εγω ειναι το ιδανικο!!!

----------


## jk21

αυτη ηταν τη δευτερη μερα  με φουλ πρασινιλα γυρω γυρω φωσφοριζε ,αν θυμαμαι καλα ... μετα πρεπει να ηταν αυτη που εβαλες δευτερη (εκτος αν δεν ειχες αφαιρεσει τον ανθρακα και για αυτον ηταν καθαροτερη απο πρασινιλα  )  . ειτε τοξικωση ηταν ,ειτε εντονο προβλημα στο συκωτι ... δοξα τω Θεω μαλλον ξεκαθαρισαμε ! η αλλαγη αντιβιωση εγινε μην αλλαζοντας στη ουσια δραστικες ουσιες ,αλλα σκευασμα .το αβιομισιν ειναι τριμεθοπριμη με σουλφαδιμεθοξινη και το cosumix τριμεθοπριμη με σουλφαχλωρπυριδαζινη .απλα ειναι επισημο κτηνιατρικο ελεγμενο και τιτλοδοτημενο με συγκεκριμενα mg ανα γρ δραστικης ουσιας .δεν κρινω  την αβιομισιν αλλα οι αντιβιωσεις δινονται αναλογα με τι στοχευεις να χτυπησεις σε διαφορετικα mg .εκει δεν μπορω να υπολογισω .και οι δυο αυτες ειναι με παρομοιες ουσιες με το bactrimel που ειναι ανθρωπινο 

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ πραγματι προβλημα με παραλληλη χορηγηση υπαρχει σε καποιες αντιβιωσεις ,αλλα μονο σε αυτες που ανηκουν στην κατηγορια των τετρακυκλινων (πχ astricyclin ,sivotin ,tylosin chevita ,vimbramysin ,terramysin  ) και κινολονων (baytril )  που εχουν ουσιες πχ μορια χλωριου ή φθοριου που αντιδρουν με το ασβεστιο και ουτε αυτες απορροφουνται σωστα ,ουτε το ασβεστιο

στην περιπτωση των συνδιασμων τριμεθοπριμης με ειδος σουλφοναμιδης δεν υπαρχει θεμα

----------


## geog87

> Κανει.... οποιοδηποτε πολυβιταμινουχο κανει.... απλα αυτο που σου λεω εγω ειναι το ιδανικο!!!


οκ σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειδα ,το ανεφερε και ο δημητρης για το σουπιοκοκκαλο !

συμφωνω επισης μαζι του για το ultra levure  ...  πως να μην συμφωνησω οταν μου θυμιζει παλιες ιστοριες μου

http://petbirds.gr/forum/t9023/


γραφω εκει για μιση καψουλα στο λιτρο αλλα ανετα μπορεις να δωσεις πολυ παραπανω .οσο ειπε ο μητσος ειναι δοκιμασμενα οκ ! οπως οκ ειναι καθε πολυβιταμινη αρκει να εχει μεσα και το συμπλεγμα βιταμινων Β 

πχ  καποιες με A ,D3 και Ε μονο δεν κανουν

----------


## geog87

jk21 με μπερδεψες το ultra levure ειναι πολυβιταμινουχο η ειναι αντιδιαρροικο βιολογικης προελευσης για ζωα???

----------


## Ρία

> τωρα ειδα ,το ανεφερε και ο δημητρης για το σουπιοκοκκαλο !
> 
> συμφωνω επισης μαζι του για το ultra levure  ...  πως να μην συμφωνησω οταν μου θυμιζει παλιες ιστοριες μου
> 
> http://petbirds.gr/forum/t9023/
> 
> 
> γραφω εκει για μιση καψουλα στο λιτρο αλλα ανετα μπορεις να δωσεις πολυ παραπανω .οσο ειπε ο μητσος ειναι δοκιμασμενα οκ ! οπως οκ ειναι καθε πολυβιταμινη αρκει να εχει μεσα και το συμπλεγμα βιταμινων Β 
> 
> πχ  καποιες με A ,D3 και Ε μονο δεν κανουν


λοιπόν είμαι λίγο  :Sign0006:  τώρα αλλά παρατηρώ ότι έχει μαζευτεί όλη η "παλιοπαρέα" από το petbirds εδώ! ήμουν κ εγώ!! τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά;;; χαχαχα

----------


## pkstar

Κυριε Δημητρη (jk21) το Ultra Levure μπορουμε να το δινουμε σαν συμπληρωμα στο νερο
ακομα και σε υγιει πουλια?

----------


## mitsman

> Κυριε Δημητρη (jk21) το Ultra Levure μπορουμε να το δινουμε σαν συμπληρωμα στο νερο
> ακομα και σε υγιει πουλια?


κ Βεβαια μπορουμε.... αλλα ας μην χαλασουμε το θέμα του Γιωργου με εκτος θεματος ποστ!!!!

----------


## pkstar

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη! Σορρυ για το  :Sign0006:

----------


## jk21

γιατι το ρωτα και ο γιωργης ...


το ultra levure ειναι προβιοτικο  σακχαρομυκητας ( οχι παθογονος ,το αντιθετο ! )*Προβιοτικά - Πρεβιοτικά**S. Boulardii

**το θετικο του ειναι οτι ειναι το μοναδικο γνωστο προβιοτικο που εχει νοημα να δοθει παραλληλα με αντιβιωση .απλα γιατι ειναι σακχαρομυκητας και οχι γαλακτοβακιλλος και δεν εχουν δραση πανω του τα αντιβιοτικα ,ενω οι αλλοι προβιοτικοι οργανισμοι σκοτωνονται απο τις αντιβιωσεις μαζι με τους παθογονους 

ομως απαραιτητες ειναι και οι βιταμινες Β .οι αντιβιωσεις καταστρεφουν καποιες απο αυτες ,οσο χορηγουνται ,ενω παραλληλα καποιες απο τις βιταμινες Β τρεφουν τους καλους μικροοργανισμους που η αντιβιωση εχει χτυπησει μαζι με τους παθογονους .ετσι το ιδανικο ειναι μετα απο αντιβιωσεις να δινουμε και βιταμινες Β (σκετες βιτ Β ειναι το becozyme ) και προβιοτικα .το καλυτερο απο ολα για μενα ειναι το μονο σιγουρα ζωντανο ,το κεφιρ !*

----------


## adreas

Παιδιά  και εγώ  χρησιμοποίησα  το συγκεκριμένο  φάρμακο  με πολύ  καλά  αποτελέσματα. Θα  έλεγα  ότι είναι  κατά  πολύ καλύτερο   του  esb μιας   και  είναι στην  ουσία  ένα κοκτέιλ  που  συνηθίζουμε να  λέμε.  Δημήτρη  είναι  ικανή  η ουσία  η τριμεθοπρίμη  αν κάνουμε  λάθος  σε ασθένεια  να  καταπολεμήσει μια  διάρροια  η ένα  κρύωμα;  Είναι 10%  αν  δεν κάνω  λάθος.  Το γράφω  αυτό  αντί να  δίνουμε  ας   πούμε  baytril με baycox   το ένα  στο  στόμα να  δίνουμε  το   cosumix και  να  είμαστε εν  μέρη  καλυμμένοι.

----------


## geog87

δηλαδη να το πω μπακαλιστικα αν καταλαβα καλα...σα να περνουμε μια αντιβιωση εμεις και παραλληλα τρωμε γιαουρτια κλπ??????

----------


## jk21

ο συνδιασμος τριμεθοπριμη με σουλφοναμιδη ειναι ενα θεωρητικα καλο σχημα  για μικροβια του γαστρεντερικου και για πολλες περιπτωσεις του αναπνευστικου εκτος μυκοπλασματων ,ορνιθωσης . εκει χτυπα το baytril καλυτερα .σε καποια αλλα μικροβια (κατηγορια gram+ τα λενε οι γιατροι ,μπορει να ειναι καλυτερο του baytril που συχνα παρουσιαζει ανθεκτικοτητα ) .το θεμα ειναι οτι ουτε στο αναπνευστικο ουτε στο γαστρεντερικο εχουμε παντα μικροβιακες λοιμωξεις αλλα και αλλα ειδη οπως μυκητες  ,κοκκιδια κλπ

ας παμε στα κοκκιδια 

αν μιλαμε για ισχυρη προσβολη που τα κοκκιδια ειναι στο φουλ και εχουμε αργησει να τα αναχαιτισουμε ,τοτε το baycox ειναι απαραιτητο . πολλες φορες εχουν δημιουργηθει και δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις απο μικροβια που βρηκαν ευκαιρια να γιγαντωθουν σε ενα οργανισμο με τρυπια εντερα απο τα κοκκιδια πχ e coli  .τοτε το baycox δεν αρκει και θελει αντιβιωση .το baytril ειναι γνωστη ισχυρη περιπτωση αλλα δεν επιτρεπεται αυτα τα δυο να ειναι μαζι στην ιδια ποτιστρα .μπορει να δοθουν  την ιδια περιοδο  , αλλα ξεχωρα . αν ομως δεν βλεπουμε μελανη κοιλια (κοκκιδια στο φουλ δηλαδη ) ή δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι αν εχουμε κοκκιδια ή μικροβιο (αν δεν εχουμε σκοπο να παμε σε γιατρο ) ,τοτε εχουμε την επιλογη να δωσουμε καποια απο αυτα 

*Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases )**Οι φαρμακευτικές ουσίες που χρησιμοποιούνται σε προβλήματα του γαστρεντερικού είναι :
· Αντιβιώσεις : Ενροφλοξασίνη (baytril ) , τριμεθοπρίμη-σουλφομεθοξαζολη (bactrimel -septrin ) ,τριμεθοπρίμη -σουφλοχλωρπυριδαζίνη (cosumix plus ) , Γενταμυκίνη ( tabernil gentamycina ) ,αμοξιλινη - κλαβουνικό οξύ (augmentin ) και χλωραμφενικόλη (chloramphenicol a ) όταν τα αντιβιογράμματα ,δείχνουν ανθεκτικότητα σε όλες τις προηγούμενες ,γιατι είναι ουσία με επικίνδυνες παρενέργειες


σε συνδιασμο με καποιο κοκκιδιοστατικο πχ esb3 

το πλεονεκτημα του cosumix ειναι οτι η μια ουσια του ,η σουλφαχλωρπυριδαζινη ειναι η ιδια ουσια με την δραστικη του esb3 

http://www.ah.novartis.com/products/..._poultry.shtml

http://www.ah.novartis.com/products/..._poultry.shtml

ομως η κοκκιδιοστατικη κοινη ουσια σουλφαλχλωρπυριδαζινη ειναι σε πιο μικρη ποσοτητα στο cosumix γιατι σαν αντιμικροβιακη αρκει μαζι με την τριμεθοπριμη .Αυτο κανει σε νορμαλ δοσολογια το cosumix λιγοτερο δραστικο στα κοκκιδια αλλα σε περιπτωση δευτερογενους λοιμωξης και απο μικροβιο ή αν δεν εχουμε κοκκιδια αλλα μικροβιο μονο ,το cosumix ειναι σαφεστατα ανωτερο του esb3 που σαν σουλφοναμιδη ,ειναι λιγο .... light πια για αντιβιωση .... να θυμισω το γιατι; γιατι για δεκαετιες γινοτανε κακη χρηση των ουσιων αυτων για προληψη και καλα ....   αν παμε να κανουμε το ιδιο και με cosumix (να δινουμε προληπτικα για κοκκιδια ) θα χρειαστουμε συντομα και νυσταμισιν 

με λιγα λογια ... αν βλεπουμε ξεκαθαρη κοκκιδιωση με το εντερο πρησμενο αλλα και κοιλια μελανη ,αν ειναι καθημερινη παιρνουμε baycox και δινουμε ξεχωρα μια αντιβιωση (δεν ξερω αν ολες ειναι συμβατες .εχω μονο πληροφορια για baytril εγκυρη και αυτην οχι στην ιδια ποτιστρα )   .αν ειναι κλειστα τα μαγαζια ... παμε φαρμακειο και παιρνουμε οχι cosumix (γιατι δεν εχει .ειναι κτηνιατρικο ) αλλα bactrimel ή septrin που ειναι και αυτα τριμεθπριμη αλλα οχι με σουλφαχλωρπυριδαζινη αλλα σουλφαμεθοξαζολη . δεν ειναι το ιδανικοτερο για κοκκιδια αφου ο βασικος προορισμος του ειναι μικροβια ,αλλα εχει και αυτο δραση 

αυτο το πουλακι  ( καποιου μελους ) ,αυτη τη στιγμη ζει και ειναι μια χαρα με bactrimel .η κοιλια εχει καθαρισει 




*

----------


## jk21

> δηλαδη να το πω μπακαλιστικα αν καταλαβα καλα...σα να περνουμε μια αντιβιωση εμεις και παραλληλα τρωμε γιαουρτια κλπ??????


καπως ετσι .μονο που τα γιαουρτια μας δινουν γαλακτοβακιλλους που προσωρινα ενισχυουν την κατεστραμμενη καλη πανιδα του εντερου ,αλλα μετα απο λιγο η αντιβιωση του ξανασκοτωνει ... επιπλεον πολλοι (και κυριως πολλες .. λογω ουρολοιμωξεων )  πινουν σαν αντιβιωση καποια ισχυρη κινολονη πχ σιπροφλοξασιν και τρωνε γιαουρτι για να μην παθουνε μυκητες ειτε στο στομα ειτε στην ευαισθητη περιοχη .... αλλα δεν ξερουν οτι το ασβεστιο του γιαουρτιου μειωνει τη δραση του φαρμακου ... δηλαδη δεν πρεπει να τρωμε ; πρεπει αλλα σε χρονικη αποσταση απο τη στιγμη ληψης του φαρμακου

----------


## geog87

τριμεθοπριμη και σουλφαλχλωρπυριδαζινη ειναι για κοκκιδια???Δημητρη ποια ειναι τα συμπτωματα απο κοκκιδια???εκτος απο μελανη-πρησμενη κοιλια??μηπως να παραθεσεις αυτα τα 5 6 φαρκαμα τις ουσιες και τι "χτυπαει" το καθενα???να εχουμε ενα ευκαιρο μπουσουλα....

----------


## geog87

βρηκα την απαντηση μου στο 
*Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases )*και απορω πως δεν το ειχα διαβασει αυτες τις μερες...βλεπω εχεις και κατι κουτσουλιες γνωριμες...

----------


## jk21

τριμεθοπριμη ειναι αντιβιοτικη ουσια συνεργατικη σε καποιες σουλφοναμιδες με πολυ καλυτερη συνδιαστικη αντιβιοτικη δραση απο το ηταν εκεινες μονες τους .η αντιβιοτικη δραση των σουλφοναμιδων ειναι πια αμυδρη .κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση εχουν μονο τα ειδη σουλφοναμιδης ,οχι η τριμεθοπριμη .απο αυτες κυριως η σουλφαχλωρπυριδαζινη 



εσυ βρηκες την καταπρασινη γνωριμη ,αλλοι θα βρηκανε αλλες .ειναι ενα αρθρο που γραφτηκε με οσα εμαθα απο τα πουλια σας ,για να βοηθησει τα πουλια σας ! 
πρησμενη κοιλια εχουμε και απο μικροβια και απο μυκητες εκτος απο κοκκιδια .μελανη συνηθως  ειναι απο κοκκιδια λογω της αιμοραγιας που δημιουργουν στα τριχοειδη των εντερων .μπορει ομως απο σπασιμο καποιου αυγου εσωτερικα ή καποιου αλλου τραυματισμου .αν ειναι μελανη και με διογκωμενο εντονα και το συκωτι ,τοτε μαλλον ειναι ατοξοπλασματωση ,ειδος κοκκιδιασης που χτυπα και αλλα οργανα εκτος του εντερου

----------


## geog87

εχουμε πολλα να μαθουμε ακομα...σ'ευχαριστουμε ρε Δημητρη για τις πληροφοριες!!!και σιγουρα σ'ευχαριστουνε ολα τα πουλια που εχεις κανει καλα!!!  :winky:

----------


## lefteris13

οντως οι κουτσουλιες πολυ χρησιμες τελικα,δειχνουν εαν υπαρχει προβλημα και τι ειδους..αλλα συμπτωματα εκτος απ αυτο ειχε το πουλι οπως ελλειψη διαθεσης κλπ που να υποδεικνυαν οτι υπαρχει θεμα;

----------


## geog87

Λευτερη οχι δεν ειχε κανενα αλλο συμπτωμα!!!το πηρα χαμπαρι απο την πρωτη κουτσουλια που εβγαλε!!!

----------

